# We've found our pup!



## MrsSeychelles (Oct 26, 2014)

So after quite a bit of searching we've finally found our puppy! We visited a breeder today who had some gorgeous five week old pups and we chose a cute little girl who we are calling Saffy. She curled up on my lap, gazed at me with her big brown eyes and promptly stole my heart. We can't wait till she can come home to live with us!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Congratulations! You must be over the moon, it is a very exciting time. Now, let the shoppping and puppy proofing begin. You only have two or three weeks! When do we get to see pics?


----------



## MrsSeychelles (Oct 26, 2014)

We have so much stuff to get! We are very excited! I'm not sure how to post pics on here but will try to work it out.


----------



## MrsSeychelles (Oct 26, 2014)

*Here she is!*

Here's our Saffy. She's sooo tiny.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet Saffy, she is lovely


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oooooo very cute!! Welcome gorgeous saffy. Looking forward to your homecoming.
Don't forget to quadruple up on the kitchen roll!! X


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Yaaaaaawh! What a cutey. Welcome to the madhouse. We look forward to sharing the roller coaster with you.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh, I'm in love with little Saffy!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a sweetie pie! No way she's going to be banished to downstairs. It would be a crime!


----------



## MrsSeychelles (Oct 26, 2014)

I think the downstairs banishment won't last long at all! She's soooo adorable!


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Saffy is stunning! We also had a 'downstairs only' rule... Emphasis on the word 'had'!! Resistance is futile x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh good lord Saffy has not only managed to make me cry she has me sniffling too. I am SOOOO jealous I can scarcely bear it. 

Maybe ask the breeder for something that smells of her and bring it home for the cat to sniff? I know cats are not big sniffers but there must be a way to help her see that her world is about to change?


----------



## suzamin (Sep 10, 2014)

ahhh she is so beautiful!


----------



## MrsSeychelles (Oct 26, 2014)

Aw, thanks for the lovely comments everyone! Fairlie, that's a good idea - I should have thought of that! Anything to prepare the cat for the new arrival would be a good idea.


----------



## janice griffiths (Nov 4, 2014)

so sweet a pretty apricot girl


----------



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

congratulations! She is SO CUTE! and I love the name! --- We are going to choose our little girl this Saturday!!! so so excited. So you and I are nearly in the same boat! I'll be checking your updates, as my pup will be coming home shortly after yours!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think Saffy chose you! She is beautiful. Happy, busy, tiring days are ahead......watch out hubby you will find resistance is futile!


----------



## MrsSeychelles (Oct 26, 2014)

I just can't wait till we can get her! I spoke to the breeder today and it's any day from 26th November. Eek! 

Mary, I will be looking at your updates too to see how you are getting on. I bet you can't wait to choose yours!


----------

